# AFI Interview (4 Viewers)



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got scheduled for an AFI interview in NYC. This was faster than expected.

Anyone else heard yet?

--IA,
Screenwriting Applicant

P.S. Any advice for said interview would be fantastic. So far, I've gleaned the following:

1) Indulge your inner geek; they actively seek film nerds.
2) Do not mention films of which you do not have comprehensive knowledge.
3) Be prepared to rattle off favorite movies, biggest influences, etc.


----------



## Maseiya (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!
Congrats!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 1, 2008)

Spoke to Angela Wheaton in Admissions at AFI.  They are going to be scheduling interviews during the next two weeks.  

I'll keep my fingers crossed..............


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 3, 2008)

good luck to those who applied to AFI!

hmm I kinda regret not applying...I was way burnt out that last week in November trying to make the other deadlines and the application fee dissuaded me


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, that is so early.  Last year they called me on Friday and I interviewed on Wednesday, at Silver Spring.

Guess the new admissions team really has their act together.

Congratulations to all of you who make it to the interview process!

IA sounds right so far...and I'm pretty sure the comprehensive knowledge bit is from my own report last year.

Some additional notes:

Be relaxed.  Be yourself. 

They will take your picture.

If they ask where else you applied, don't be afraid to tell them where, but make sure you can differentiate each program...AFI prides itself in not being a theory school, and will want to know why you applied elsewhere AND AFI.

Have at least one project that you plan to focus on...or at least one that you can say you plan to focus on.


That's all I can think of now.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 3, 2008)

Jayimess,

How do you like USC?  I applied to AFI and NYU, but not USC because of the heavy emphasis on theory.  

Best,

Bandar


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 3, 2008)

I love it.

I don't know what you mean by "heavy."

I don't think it's heavy at all.  I don't see any film theory in my horizon...I mean, I have to take two critical studies classes while I'm here, but it's pretty cool to watch a clean print of "Shaft" on the big screen in my Blaxploitation Era class...and the class is more film history than theory.

I don't have anything against theory anyway, but please, by all means, tell me what you mean.


----------



## grager (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm hoping to hear from AFI soon. i assume they are doing all west coast (i'm in SF) interviews around the same time. i was going to fly down for the open house yesterday, but it wasn't a good weekend to travel. 

did anyone make it to the open house on 2/2?

oh, my name is George and i'm hoping to get into the editing concentration MFA program. right now i'm a live tv director out of san francisco. 

i hope i get in... i have heard AFI editors log 90+ hour work weeks. that's rad. gotta be able to hit the ground running!

-George


----------



## heywetried (Feb 4, 2008)

I just got the call for a Directing interview in NYC. Yay!

Anyone know why they're doing it in New York? They don't have any facilities there.

I'm in Minneapolis, so it's a coin flip as to which coast they invite me to. I interviewed in Silver Spring (DC) two years ago and LA last year, so I figure since they must have run out of interview sites by now, this is my year!

Of course, they just *had* to schedule it during the weekend of my mother's 50th birthday party...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats!  Did they specify how far along they are with the interviews / notifying people?

Like Grager stated in his previous post, I think they are doing all of the east coast interviews first, and then west coast (right now I'm located in LA).


----------



## grager (Feb 4, 2008)

BA: that would make sense. 

congrats to everyone who has already scheduled an interview.

i'm officially excited.

does anyone know when the program will begin?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I have been selected to interview in NYC for Directing.

Best of Luck to Everyone


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 4, 2008)

Grager, did you apply to NYU as well?  Or only AFI? When I was at the AFI open house, I saw their editing facilities.  You will be in heaven if you are selected!  Each fellow get's their own editing room!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 4, 2008)

Good luck FL!  I applied to directing as well, and am located in LA (originally from NYC though).  Can't wait until the west coast interviews begin!  I'm psyched!


----------



## grager (Feb 4, 2008)

no, BA - i only applied to AFI. i looked into NYU, but i want to edit in Hollywood. 

I've heard the edit bays at AFI are killer. i made contact with an editing fellow, as well as a fellow Guild member (I'm an active member of MPEG) and without visiting, i can tell i'd be at home there! 

i really need to schedule a visit! ugh. i'm excited!


----------



## grager (Feb 4, 2008)

FL - congrats!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 4, 2008)

bandar and grager,

i appreciate the kind words and hope the best for you both on the west coast in silver springs


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all, i recently got a call for an interview for afi's directing discipline as well (which i totally freaked out on the phone), i have few questions hopefully someone can help me out...i came from graphic design background, after i graduated from school of visual arts i basically fell in love with film...i studied film on my own, but don't have too much experience with people in the industry, everyone tells me different things...

to me the short films i saw during the campus tour are true to american culture, is it something that afi's strictly looking for?  or is afi looking strictly for someone that speaks the film language?  

btw someone mentioned they got an interview early feb in nyc?  that's odd cause my date is on feb 29, i've been told afi is interviewing from late feb to early march, im guessing they rented out the hotel at time square for couple of weeks on the eastcoast swing

peter


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Peter,

Danielle from AFI called me yesterday and informed me that they are conducting interviews on the East Coast first, for the applicants who are located there(Feb-March).  They will then procceed to interview the people who are located on the West Coast in March.

Peter, word of advice for your interview, just be yourself.  AFI is looking for good storyteller's, and that does not mean it has to be strictly films that deal with American culture.  The short films that I submitted deal with Arab-American issues.  At the end of the day, AFI is looking for a person who can convey a good story.

I hope this answers some of your questions.  Just be yourself, know why you want to go to AFI, and leave the rest to them.

Good luck!

- Bandar


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got scheduled for an AFI interview in NYC. This was faster than expected.

Anyone else heard yet?

--IA,
Screenwriting Applicant

P.S. Any advice for said interview would be fantastic. So far, I've gleaned the following:

1) Indulge your inner geek; they actively seek film nerds.
2) Do not mention films of which you do not have comprehensive knowledge.
3) Be prepared to rattle off favorite movies, biggest influences, etc.


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 6, 2008)

By chance do the offer to fly students out there themselves? I've heard that some schools do this. 

I've also applied to AFI for screenwriting, so I'll be anxiously sitting by my phone....


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 6, 2008)

sweet thnx a ton bandar, that's what i figured, what can i say, afi rocks!

i dunno about flying students here to nyc...i was surprised that afi even came to nyc to recruit AND to interview students...i dont know your background farhan...but i can tell you this, i lived half of my life in asia and half in usa...i probably didnt travel as much as other people in the forum but enough to say that most of the film industry outside of usa really dont care about the idea of film itself, i know this may sound cheese and hotel bills in nyc can be tough for filmmakers, but if you do get the call from afi, it's a life time opportunity...

afi focus on the idea of film unlike other schools, im not trying to dis usc or nyu, but from my knowledge, those universities focus on giving you enough tools so you can make it on your own after you graduate, as for the collaborations, you have to make it on your own...

i see afi as...they tell you no, either you collaborate or else, accept this as a fact or you can take your education else where...to me this system is EXTREMELY rare and precious, considering there hasnt been any major film movement since the new waves...and thats a long time!  i think its about time for our generation to make a difference, bring criticism to the light again...

there's a chinese saying "if an issue can be solved with money, then it's not an issue" keep your head up, if it dont work out or you screwed up on the interview like i probably will, there's always next year, afi encourage students to reapply anyways 

good luck, and i hope to see everyone in the future!!


----------



## Glenn Jason (Feb 6, 2008)

PeterYao, out of curiosity, when did you get your call? 

If we're New York based and haven't received a call about an interview yet does that mean we're out of it?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 6, 2008)

i received my call on monday at 4 ish.  very nice people.  best of luck to peter and glenn.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 6, 2008)

Glenn, don't worry.  They will be contacting people in the next two weeks, so you still have time.

Peter, I agree about your mentality with the colloboration.  It is very rare, and I think that it's time that a new movement began.  

Who knows, maybe we'll both end up in the directing program come Fall '08!


----------



## grager (Feb 7, 2008)

i'll keep saying it-

good luck to everyone that has gotten a call already. 

west coast peeps are next. 

we should start an east coast-west coast rivalry forum. just kidding.

-George
(editing applicant)


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 7, 2008)

They do not pay for you to come.

I flew to Manhattan to interview with UCLA last year, and drove to Silver Spring, MD for AFI...all out of my own pocket.

Ironically, I ended up going to the only school that didn't interview.

Good luck you guys.

And George, keep me updated on your process, I have a friend who's also applied as an editor for AFI, I'm kinda watching the forums when I can on their behalf.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 7, 2008)

Grager,

I'm originally from NYC (moved to LA this year).  So I'm not sure where in the rivalry I'd fit in...

G'luck to everyone!  I'm sure someone from this board will get in!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 7, 2008)

Jayimess,

Which film programs were you accepted to if you don't mind me asking?  And which ones did you apply to?


----------



## grager (Feb 7, 2008)

BA-
you are allowed to defect to the west coast. i grew up in Ohio myself. CA embraces those from far away lands. it's part of her strategy.

Jayminess-
I'll post if I get scheduled for an interview.

Is anyone going to take a break from work or whatever before the program starts (assuming you get in, of course)? I was thinking of taking like maybe 3 weeks off to re-re-locate to LA to get some surfing and record shopping in prior to the mayhem.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 7, 2008)

I heard there is a ton of reading to do before the AFI program begins.  

Anybody hear anything about that?


----------



## vuk (Feb 7, 2008)

hi guys

I also applied to Directing program at AFI. However, I am from Chicago, do you have any idea in which group am I, east or west?


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 7, 2008)

George--congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I knew you'd get an interview...


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 7, 2008)

Bandar:

I applied as a screenwriter to USC, UCLA, and AFI, and was accepted to all three.  I'm taking the Writer-Director track at USC.


G. Rager:

I am originally from the greater Cleveland area, I see you are from Ohio.  There seem to be a lot of us out here.

My friend got the call today, she's interviewing at the Conservatory on the 28th.  I'm really excited for her.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey all,

My roommate just got called today for an interview at the AFI campus next Thursday. We're on the west coast in Orange County and he is applying for the Fall 08 Editing Program. I guess they are starting to call people from all over. Best of luck to those who applied!


----------



## grager (Feb 8, 2008)

Jayminess-

I was born in Cleveland and grew up in Mentor. I graduated from Kent State in '01. I haven't lived there for over 5.5 years, but I'm as Ohio as it gets! Wait, that's not a good thing. Nevermind.

Anyways, yeah, I have a TON of friends from Ohio all over California. Here in SF, including my G/F and I, there are like 9 or 10 people from Kent State (that we know of). We all hang at random.


----------



## grager (Feb 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> I heard there is a ton of reading to do before the AFI program begins.
> 
> Anybody hear anything about that?



I know there is a lot of preparation, but it probably depends on your concentration. Bandar, you should check out Film School Confidential, specifically the section about AFI. It's more geared to the directors and producers. I'd loan you my copy, but I just bought it.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 8, 2008)

Glenn - i got the call on tuesday around 2pm, ya i think Bandar is correct, from my knowledge they are doing phone calls for 2 weeks probably cause they need to organize people's location for their east/west coast swing

Grager - i'd definately have to agree with bandar on the heavy reading before starting afi, it's no joke, have you seen the shorts from afi?  the one that stood out for me was the one was Recordist (i think that was the name) it's about alien and 911...that just freaking blew my mind, recently there's a show called something like ufo history on the history channel...ufo phenomenon is something that's unique in the states and russia cause of the cold war, from living in nyc and witnessing the 911 event...i NEVER thought of combining the two together, it puts me to shame for not thinking critically...

if i do get in, im probably gonna travel and read on the road, some food for thought, one of my favorite painting by Raphael's "School of Athens" with Aristotle pointing to earth while Plato points to the intellectual world...i've always read it as Plato pointing to the brain, while Aristotle points to the feet...i think one mustn't forget the roads we've travelled, it weight just as much as our thoughts...

btw you guys rock, it's so nice to read this forum it like a big family


----------



## grager (Feb 8, 2008)

Peter-
can you get the shorts from Netflix? I've been trying to find them online, but to no avail. Let me know if you have any good search terms... I checked shorts int'l (AFI's distro) but my iTunes account is jacked.

UFO Hunters is pretty cool. So is Monster Quest. I'm more of a Modern Marvels kinda guy... that, and wildlife docs. especially anything related to grizzly bears, big cats hunting in packs and hammerhead sharks in schools of 300 or more (i'm bored with great whites). bull sharks, pirahnas and hippos are pretty cool, too. i used to be into gators and crocs, but i'm past that stage. i'm perpetually 13.


i am sure there is a lot of reading and preparation. i also heard from a current editing fellow there is a pretty heavy Avid boot camp. that's almost a given. they don't just take your money and let you hang out.

I'm telling ya, Film School Confidential's description of the AFI program is very detailed (especially for directors). It also makes you realize that it IS the film school you want to attend. 

AFI is definitely one of those places where you HAVE to throw everything your brain can handle into the program because what you put into it, you get out of it (like anything else worth doing).

I need like maybe a week off at the most before the program. I'd like to head down to OC and catch some mellow waves at Dog Beach in HB during the week (weekend gets too packed). 

any other AFI applicants out there who surf? i suck, but i love going.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 8, 2008)

Grager,

Have you heard anything about interviews yet?  We should hopefully hear something by next week!

- Bandar


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got scheduled for an AFI interview in NYC. This was faster than expected.

Anyone else heard yet?

--IA,
Screenwriting Applicant

P.S. Any advice for said interview would be fantastic. So far, I've gleaned the following:

1) Indulge your inner geek; they actively seek film nerds.
2) Do not mention films of which you do not have comprehensive knowledge.
3) Be prepared to rattle off favorite movies, biggest influences, etc.


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 8, 2008)

grager, damn yo i thought im the only person that loves to watch nature channels for inspirations, that's so cool!  i recently stumbled on the study of beach-dwelling wildflower, apparently these plants have a very complex social life of identitfying close relative and aggression towards outsiders, who knew plants are very much alive just like us

as far as the shorts, i saw them at the campus tour, from my knowledge afi only show them at the afi showcase, i think someone already mentioned, here's a quick link http://www.afi.com/showcase/showcase4.html

there's additional links to the films, i havent checked all of them but im sure a lot of them got into a lot of film festivals, i dont think they'll be relased on dvd, since afi owns the rights to the films made in afi, i could be wrong though...

im reading the Film School Confidential now, thanks a ton for the reference!  definitely a great read for sure


----------



## grager (Feb 8, 2008)

Peter-
Some of the best stories ever told happen in the natural world for sure. I could go on and on, but I think you get it. I have heard of certain plant species going on the defensive... Very cool. If you get a chance, watch Herzog's doc Grizzly Man... Talk about off the deep end.

Glad you like FSC.


----------



## MarkChristmas (Feb 8, 2008)

That's ridiculous. Grizzly Man is SO GOOD. How he interacts with the animals is amazing and almost horrifying... truly one of the greatest documentaries ever made. Herzog is a genius.


----------



## grager (Feb 9, 2008)

Grizzly Man is awesome, you misunderstood... Treadwell was off the deep end in his reasoning.

Herzog is probably the only dude that could pull off a film like this. Maybe Errol Morris.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 9, 2008)

In the past, everyone I knew who applied to AFI got an interview... Has that changed now?....*wonders*


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 9, 2008)

You must just know talented people...I asked them last year, and they said that they interview no more than double the acceptance size of incoming class.

Also, I met a kid at my interview last year who told me that he was feeling good because he didn't get an interview the year before.

Hey, I wonder if he got in...


----------



## grager (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah, Jayimess, those are the numbers. they interview double, or less if there aren't quality apps.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

Spoke to Admissions at AFI yesterday.  They are notifying the Editing, Producing and Screenwriting applicants for the West Coast now.

Directing applicants who are located on the West Coast haven't been notified yet for interviews because there are many more applications.  It will be another week or two before they start notifying any Directing applicants who are located on the West Coast.

Grager, I am going to head over to Borders today and check out the Film School Confidential book!


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 9, 2008)

ya just finished the book, awesome read, the two authors are just freaking awesome...its tough for sure, but gotta remain positive...

just a reminder..in acting schools they teach actors to smile in a death scene...cause when you are surrounded with complete fear, the only thing you can do as a human being is to smile back...

i know this sounds a bit naive, but i read on times that the oscars is not doing so well on ratings cause it contained too many "artistic" films, george clooney also thanked his tv days recently on paper, without his fame, he wouldnt be able to talk over studio execs...there's a momentum, and we gotta push it, i mean, who's going to give those hartford mba a hard time in the future if we quit?


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 10, 2008)

woot for knowing talented people... those are the best kind...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

Any directing applicants from the West Coast hear anything from AFI about interviews?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

I just got a phone call from AFI!  I got an interview for Directing!

It's going to be the 22nd of February...

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## cabezon (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck buddy!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maseiya (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh man! Good luck, Bandar!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## grager (Feb 15, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hell yeah!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks dude!  What date is your interview?


----------



## PeterYao (Feb 16, 2008)

thats great news! congrats man


----------



## Jon Genius (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, just curious ... I saw that 1or 2 ppl not located in NYC or LA recieved a call for an interview? Wondering if any noncoastal ppl heard anything. For those who have, how early did you get you application in? I was a little last minute with my decision to apply.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 19, 2008)

I handed in my applicaiton on the day it was due (literally handed it in).

I don't think it matters as long as it was in before December 1st.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got scheduled for an AFI interview in NYC. This was faster than expected.

Anyone else heard yet?

--IA,
Screenwriting Applicant

P.S. Any advice for said interview would be fantastic. So far, I've gleaned the following:

1) Indulge your inner geek; they actively seek film nerds.
2) Do not mention films of which you do not have comprehensive knowledge.
3) Be prepared to rattle off favorite movies, biggest influences, etc.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 19, 2008)

im from fl, and i am the ultimate procrastinator and turned mine in on the precise day that it must be postmarked.

i dont think that has anything to do with the selections as long as it is on time.


----------



## louvonsalome (Feb 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> I just got a phone call from AFI!  I got an interview for Directing!
> 
> It's going to be the 22nd of February...
> ...



anybody know if AFI is still contacting west coast applicants for interviews for directing? just curious...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 21, 2008)

I think they are.


----------



## Wag (Mar 9, 2008)

If I haven't heard a peep from AFI regarding directing interview at this point, does it seem like its not going to happen. The reason I'm asking if because I have to go to new york March 30th for two months and I started to panic when i thought they might schedule an interview when I'm already there. do you think they'll still be interview in the beginning of April, that late in the game?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got the call from AFI, I've been accepted into their Directing program!

wow...


----------

